# Plastic vs. Metal Showdown: Which Holster Clips Should You Buy?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/ba-s/2019/01/26/plastic-vs-metal-showdown-holster-clips-buy/


----------

